
Show HN: Discover coupons while you shop online - marketkarma
https://www.couponmate.com/?hn
======
marketkarma
RetailMeNot is a solid company, but organic search is their top traffic
driver. They're incentivized to leave up the invalid/expired content.

In our case, the automation solves for expired/invalid codes, for sure.

And I understand the hesitancy around browser extensions. The coupon vertical
doesn't have the most pristine history in that regard.

Appreciate your feedback!

------
misterbwong
_When you discover a sale or coupon through CouponMate, and checkout on a
affiliated merchant site after that, we earn a commission from the merchant._

Does this browser plugin interfere with and/or override tracking cookies from
other cashback/points portals or is it additive? If it replaces, is there any
way to disable or choose which one I'd like to use?

------
marketkarma
Oh, and.. ..video demo can be found at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zwp09O4R2M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zwp09O4R2M)

------
pavornyoh
Why shouldn't I use topcashback.com instead of you guys? With them you get to
use coupons and get cashback also..

------
dang
Please don't use visual gimmicks like "¯\\_(ツ)_/¯" in titles.

------
marketkarma
We currently support ~1,000 stores for full automation.

Would love any feedback or suggestions.

~~~
27182818284
At a glance it looks really neat. I have to admit, I'm still reluctant to
install random Chrome extensions (as much as I am to install random desktop
applications I guess) I really wish they would change their permission model
somehow (Like this tab I currently have open gets access only)

How do you feel about RetailMeNot? I stopped using them fairly quickly on
because the vast majority of coupons were expired or otherwise invalid. Do you
think you'll run into that problem or is the automation you mention getting
around that?

~~~
slg
For what it is worth, the local code from Chrome extensions is easily
available on your computer for browsing. On windows they are located in the
"C:\Users\<ACCOUNT NAME>\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User
Data\Default\Extensions" folder. The extension folders are named with the ID
of the extension, so it may take some trial and error to find the right folder
or you can dig into the developer mode of Chrome to find the ID for a specific
extension . The extensions themselves are just javascript and potentially
HTML. You still won't be able to see any server side code, but it should at
least tell you if anything you think is important is being saved or sent
elsewhere.

